# 26 "photos" of some of the "rich & famous"



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The following link contains 26 "Celebrity Mug Shots",from the L.A. Times.
You may be surprised with some of the big names that the slideshow contains.
In some of the photos,they look like everyday people.But some of the photos are a hoot to see. 
:lol:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-celebritymugshot-pg,0,4809999.photogallery?1


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

To compliment this list. I found this over at 'The Hollywood Gossip". The following link contains 141 "Mug Shots" of some other famous people.

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/albums/mug-shots/


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had never heard of Ron White, but I see his mug shot is included in Fluffy's line up. Ron's picture http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/ron-white/ was taken about a month ago by the Vero Beach PD after he was arrested for possession. He's now using the experience in his "act".


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Some of the girls are darn right scary looking


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Some of the girls are darn right scary looking


:lol:
Yeah,some of them appeared to be having some rough days/nights,eh?
My favorite out of the 26 mug shots goes to Nick Nolte's "bad hair day" though.
:lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought that was supposed to be *twentyseven* 8x10 color glossy photos. :sure:


----------

